# Point Cook Saturday morning 29th Sep



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Any one keen to brave the elements at Point Cook???

20-30 knots NW and a few showers :shock: i could be convinced to give it a shot if its not too unpleasant.

Milt,


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you seen 'The Perfect Storm'?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck Milt, hope you get amongst some Reds. I'm off to Bright for the weekend, no fishing gear allowed  Steve.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Garfish said:


> Have you seen 'The Perfect Storm'?


LOL I was thinking the same thing, i won't be fishing alone thats for sure  tried that once 20-30 head wind on the return leg was not fun neither is battling the tides at the head paddling full speed but not going anywhere LOL

Milt,


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll have a go, If theres nothing at cooks doing we can take the shortcut to mornington :-D
Should be OK, Winds have been fairly light this week up untill 7.30, 8.00. 
5am OK milt?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Done,

Grab my number off Paul and give me a buzz hopefully the weather continues to be kind.

Cheers Milt,


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

We'll be meeting up at 5AM if anyone else is keen, launching off campbels cove. I'll put a post up at 4 am if we cancel due to bad weather.

Milt,


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

it's amazing what snapper season does to people :shock:

go get em' fellas.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Donut

Bring your surf board over here mate. The waves are lapping at the nature strip and there are crabs smashed on my front door. :shock:

I just finnished pegging in a few more guy ropes on the house. 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

surfs up dudes and we aint a yakkin with 1.5 - 2.5m waves and 35knots winds with gusts of 55knots

maybe sunday????


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Milt said:


> surfs up dudes and we aint a yakkin with 1.5 - 2.5m waves and 35knots winds with gusts of 55knots
> 
> maybe sunday????


mutters something unintelligible and goes to bed.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be there Milt. Going to get my arse kicked, but I got snapper fever coursing though my veins and there's only one cure.

Be very surprised if they're not on the chew after this blow.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm down at my folks Mr Milt, but hoping to get a run in later in the week. Hope ya catch a string of fish!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool Mr Varpy lets say we meet up 5am with clothes on at the nudy beach :lol: :lol: :lol: we launch and pull in a few snapp snapps. The friggen BOM needs to rehire it was only blowing around 15 -18 knots of straight westerly this morning. Tomorrow will be even better with a north westerly flattening out that end of the bay somewhat.

I've got half a kilo of salt pilchards I bought fresh and prepared my self for bait and burley cubes.

Catch you soon, all welcome of course.

Milt,


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

No ifs, buts or maybes. 
I was cut bad when i woke up this morning. Sunday it is.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

yes i felt a sharp pain too as i awoke at gently at 6am thinking WTF why aren't my roof tiles rattling with all these non existent gale force winds. Son's a bitches :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milt,


----------

